# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  เสื้อยืด แนววินเทจ แบบสวยๆ ลายเท่ๆ

## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* มีทุกไซส์(XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*
ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่ง EMS 50฿ ตัวถัดไปคิดเพิ่มตัวละ 10฿*

ใช้ผ้าค้อตต้อนเบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ

จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts 
หรือแอดไลน์ @ejy6395k (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*IG:* ninedeguts
http://ninedeguts.pipble.com 
#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ลาย steak, ice cream*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*
ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่ง EMS 50฿ ตัวถัดไปคิดเพิ่มตัวละ 10฿* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้ผ้าค้อตต้อนเบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine Dé Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg









*หมายเหตุ:* ทางร้านจะอัพเดทลายสินค้าทุกวันเสาร์

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ประจำวันที่ 9 ก.ย. 2559*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*
ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่ง EMS 50฿ ตัวถัดไปคิดเพิ่มตัวละ 10฿*
สั่ง 3 ตัวขึ้นไป ส่งฟรี 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้ผ้าค้อตต้อนเบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg









*หมายเหตุ:* ทางร้านจะอัพเดทลายสินค้าทุกวันเสาร์

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย ประจำวันที่ 10 ก.ย. 2559*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*
ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่ง EMS 50฿ ตัวถัดไปคิดเพิ่มตัวละ 10฿*
สั่ง 3 ตัวขึ้นไป ส่งฟรี 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้ผ้าค้อตต้อนเบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg











*หมายเหตุ:* ทางร้านจะอัพเดทลายสินค้าทุกวันเสาร์

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย ประจำวันที่ 17 ก.ย. 2559*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ*มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*
ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่ง EMS 50฿ ตัวถัดไปคิดเพิ่มตัวละ 10฿
สั่ง 3 ตัวขึ้นไป ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg









*หมายเหตุ:* ทางร้านจะอัพเดทลายสินค้าทุกวันเสาร์

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย ประจำวันที่ 24 ก.ย. 2559*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*

ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่ง EMS 50฿ ตัวถัดไปคิดเพิ่มตัวละ 10฿
สั่ง 3 ตัวขึ้นไป ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 010389*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 020202*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 060041*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 080009*


*หมายเหตุ:* ทางร้านจะอัพเดทลายสินค้าทุกวันเสาร์

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย ประจำวันที่ 1 ต.ค. 2559*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*

ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่ง EMS 50฿ ตัวถัดไปคิดเพิ่มตัวละ 10฿
สั่ง 3 ตัวขึ้นไป ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 138801*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 138802*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 138803*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 138804*


*หมายเหตุ:* ทางร้านจะอัพเดทลายสินค้าทุกวันเสาร์

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย ประจำวันที่ 29 พ.ย. 2559*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*

ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่ง EMS 50฿ ตัวถัดไปคิดเพิ่มตัวละ 10฿
สั่ง 3 ตัวขึ้นไป ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 420002*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 420003*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 420004*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 420005*


*หมายเหตุ:* ทางร้านจะอัพเดทลายสินค้าทุกวันเสาร์

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย ประจำวันที่ 12 ธ.ค. 2559*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
*

ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่ง EMS 50฿ ตัวถัดไปคิดเพิ่มตัวละ 10฿
สั่ง 3 ตัวขึ้นไป ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมพ์ดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 430001*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 430002*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 430003*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 430004*

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย ประจำวันที่ 18 ธ.ค. 2559*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
*

ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่ง EMS 50฿ ตัวถัดไปคิดเพิ่มตัวละ 10฿
สั่ง 3 ตัวขึ้นไป ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว
ส่งจากแบริ่ง-กรุงเทพ

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมพ์ดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 420002*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 420003*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 420004*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ 420005*

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย ประจำวันที่ 11 มี.ค. 2560*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*เราไม่มีหน้าร้าน ขายออนไลน์อย่างเดียว
ตอนนี้ยังไม่มีการขายส่ง ไว้เราพร้อมขายส่งเมื่อไหร่จะแจ้งให้ทราบอีกทีครับ*
*

ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ขนาดของกราฟฟิกคือ A4 
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย ประจำวันที่ 19 มี.ค. 2560*

*ลายเสื้อยืดสำหรับคนรักแมว*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*เราไม่มีหน้าร้าน ขายออนไลน์อย่างเดียว
ตอนนี้ยังไม่มีการขายส่ง ไว้เราพร้อมขายส่งเมื่อไหร่จะแจ้งให้ทราบอีกทีครับ*
*

ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ขนาดของกราฟฟิกคือ A4 
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย ประจำวันที่ 25 มี.ค. 2560*

*ลายเสื้อยืดสำหรับคนรักแมว*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*เราไม่มีหน้าร้าน ขายออนไลน์อย่างเดียว
ตอนนี้ยังไม่มีการขายส่ง ไว้เราพร้อมขายส่งเมื่อไหร่จะแจ้งให้ทราบอีกทีครับ*
*

ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ขนาดของกราฟฟิกคือ A4 
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย ประจำวันที่ 31 มี.ค. 2560*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*เราไม่มีหน้าร้าน ขายออนไลน์อย่างเดียว
ตอนนี้ยังไม่มีการขายส่ง ไว้เราพร้อมขายส่งเมื่อไหร่จะแจ้งให้ทราบอีกทีครับ*
*

ราคาตัวละ 350฿
ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ขนาดของกราฟฟิกคือ A4 
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*web:* http://ninedeguts.pipble.com
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*เราไม่มีหน้าร้าน ขายออนไลน์อย่างเดียว
ตอนนี้ยังไม่มีการขายส่ง ไว้เราพร้อมขายส่งเมื่อไหร่จะแจ้งให้ทราบอีกทีครับ*
*

ราคาตัวละ 500฿
ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ขนาดของกราฟฟิกคือ A4 
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*เราไม่มีหน้าร้าน ขายออนไลน์อย่างเดียว
ตอนนี้ยังไม่มีการขายส่ง ไว้เราพร้อมขายส่งเมื่อไหร่จะแจ้งให้ทราบอีกทีครับ*
*

ราคาตัวละ 500฿
ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*เราไม่มีหน้าร้าน ขายออนไลน์อย่างเดียว
ตอนนี้ยังไม่มีการขายส่ง ไว้เราพร้อมขายส่งเมื่อไหร่จะแจ้งให้ทราบอีกทีครับ*
*

ราคาตัวละ 500฿
ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*เราไม่มีหน้าร้าน ขายออนไลน์อย่างเดียว
ตอนนี้ยังไม่มีการขายส่ง ไว้เราพร้อมขายส่งเมื่อไหร่จะแจ้งให้ทราบอีกทีครับ*
*

ราคาตัวละ 500฿
ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*เราไม่มีหน้าร้าน ขายออนไลน์อย่างเดียว
ตอนนี้ยังไม่มีการขายส่ง ไว้เราพร้อมขายส่งเมื่อไหร่จะแจ้งให้ทราบอีกทีครับ*
*

ราคาตัวละ 500฿
ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*

----------


## auttapat1

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย*

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ* สำหรับผู้หญิงผู้ชาย
มีทุกไซส์ (XS,S,M,L,XL,XXL,3XL,4XL)
เมื่อมีการสั่งซื้อ กรุณาระบุไซส์ที่ลูกค้าต้องการด้วย
*เราไม่มีหน้าร้าน ขายออนไลน์อย่างเดียว
ตอนนี้ยังไม่มีการขายส่ง ไว้เราพร้อมขายส่งเมื่อไหร่จะแจ้งให้ทราบอีกทีครับ*
*

ราคาตัวละ 500฿
ส่งฟรี* 
จัดส่งภายใน 3-5 วันหลังจากลูกค้าชำระค่าสินค้าเรียบร้อยแล้ว

ใช้*ผ้าค้อตต้อน*เบอร์ 32
ผลิตโดนใช้ระบบพิมดิจิตอลหรือการปริ้นรูปลงบนเสื้อ
*************************************** 
*ผู้หญิง*
*XS*	รอบอก 31 นิ้ว ยาว 25 นิ้ว
*S*	รอบอก 33 นิ้ว ยาว 26 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 35 นิ้ว ยาว 26.5 นิ้ว

*ผู้ชาย*
*S*	รอบอก 36 นิ้ว ยาว 28 นิ้ว
*M*	รอบอก 38 นิ้ว ยาว 28.5 นิ้ว
*L*	รอบอก 42 นิ้ว ยาว 30 นิ้ว
*XL*	รอบอก 44 นิ้ว ยาว 30.5 นิ้ว 

*ไซส์ใหญ่*
*XXL*	รอบอก 48 นิ้ว ยาว 32 นิ้ว
*3XL*	รอบอก 50 นิ้ว ยาว 33 นิ้ว
*4XL*	รอบอก 54 นิ้ว ยาว 34 นิ้ว
***************************************

สนใจตัวไหนส่ง message แจ้งรหัสสินค้า ไซส์ และจำนวนที่ต้องการ มาที่ https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/ 
หรือแอดไลน์ *@ejy6395k* (มีสัญลักษณ์ @ ด้วย) ทักมาได้เลย

*ดูสินค้าอื่นๆเพิ่มเติมได้ที่* https://www.facebook.com/NineDeGuts/
*google+:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์
*Instagram:* ninedeguts
*youtube:* Nine De Guts - ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์

#เสื้อยืด #แฟชั่น #เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ #วินเทจ #เรโทร #premiumcotton #ndg

*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*


*เสื้อยืดแนววินเทจ ไนน์ เดอ กัทซ์*

----------

